# Chile's Second City.......Concepción!!!!!!!



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

With over 1.000.000 in its urban area, Concepción, along with Valparaíso, is Chile's second city.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow such a nice city. I love the aerial shot


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Espetacular!!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

concepción looks beautiful and very clean. very american


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

^^

That's cause indeed it's an american city. Chile is in America.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

soycordobes13 said:


> ^^
> 
> That's cause indeed it's an american city. Chile is in America.


yes...that is why i said american...
:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Concepcion looks very nice


----------



## PWR (Feb 1, 2009)

I miss Concepcion, I'd like to go back there...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice city and name.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Great thread jcarloschile!

Some pics taken by me...















Construcción Edificio CentroSur, Calle Chacabuco


Calle Victor Lamas




Calle Victor Lamas y Parque Ecuador




Calle Rengo esq. Calle San Martin


Edificio Consorcio


Edificio La Araucana y Edificio Consorcio




Torre O'Higgins


Calle Angol


Calle Barros Arana










Calle Caupolicán


Hotel Araucano, Calle Caupolicán esq. Barros Arana


Barros Arana


Catedral, Calle Caupolicán


Calle Caupolicán


Calle O'Higgins esq. Calle Caupolicán


Calle O'Higgins


Municipalidad




Calle Aníbal Pinto


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

what a gorgeous city


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

I´m very proud of such a beautiful and descent place to be in South America. That´s the pattern we all should follow up to.
Congrats Chile!!!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

It looks great and clean! A lot looks like Europian cities. ING bank is a Dutch bank, funny to see the same logo there.


----------



## Tiradentes (Mar 26, 2009)

Unfortunately I have to admit that Chile is way ahead of the rest of latin america... This city looks like a 1st world city, just like Santiago!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos as well


----------



## cityrunner (May 15, 2009)

Orgulho de ter lugares lindos como este na America do sul!!


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Chile has amazing cities!!!
A developed country in South America, maybe one day the giant called Brazil will wake up and have cities like this.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

So developed, clean, well-ordered I'm very impressed with Chilean cities, externally they look alot better than cities in most Western European countries, US and Canada..... my favourite skylines: Valparaiso/Vina del Mar and Iquique


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

More Concepción!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice city.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

it's very cold on winter, but i love it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The temperatures there in winter, are very low?


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, great pics; i might post couple in next days...


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The temperatures there in winter, are very low?


the average in winter is 8ºC.
the low average is 6ºC, but a LOT of times it goes under 0


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

And it rains a lot! 1.110 milimetres a year.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Wow. There's so much I don't know about Chile, it looks very nice!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Tiradentes said:


> Unfortunately I have to admit that Chile is way ahead of the rest of latin america... This city looks like a 1st world city, just like Santiago!


you should see pics of concepcion's "fraternal" twin city, talcahuano, (population: about 250.000, vs 300.000 for the city of concepcion) and you might change your mind......of course no chilean would ever post pics of that city because it's so ugly and dumpy .

nice pics of conce, though, guys.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

YYC said:


> the average in winter is 8ºC.
> the low average is 6ºC, but a LOT of times it goes under 0


that's not that cold. it's like spring where i live.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Iggui said:


> you should see pics of concepcion's "fraternal" twin city, talcahuano, (population: about 250.000, vs 300.000 for the city of concepcion) and you might change your mind......of course no chilean would
> ever post pics of that city because it's so ugly and dumpy ..


What's the problem with you?


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Iggui: If you have nothing good to say, it's better to say nothing.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice pics! :applause:


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> What's the problem with you?


i don't have a problem, i'm simply putting things in perspective. concepcion is a nice city (i've never been there), but it's only part of the metro area. YOU brought up the 1million people who live in the greater concepcion-talcahuano area, so you can't just ignore the 700.000 people who don't live in concepcion proper. you could have just left it at concepcion's 300k. but that's not my point. some people who don't know chile very well get the impression that ALL the metro area is like that, when we all know (those of us who know chile) that this isn't so, especially when you look at concepcion's twin city of talcahuano, that we all know is a dumpy ugly poor city.

i've seen the types of pictures you post, and they're very nice. however, you seem to get bent out of shape when someone either shows or talks about parts of chile that aren't "first world" (i read your negative comments to the chilean forumer who likes to take pictures of santiago's 250k street dogs....."lo mas ordinario" ["it's so low class" to show that]).

relax. conce is a nice city and you posted some nice fotos.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Klugermann said:


> Iggui: If you have nothing good to say, it's better to say nothing.


yes, you're right. i should play along like a good chilean, so the rest of the world gets only a favorable impression of us and our country. :nuts:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Nice pics mate..

Concepción has a good development huh!?! Looks like a "first world" city..I really like Chile, beautiful country at all, with good nature and great buildings.. By far the most developed country in Latin America.


----------



## ChilenoFutbol (Apr 11, 2009)

Iggui said:


> you should see pics of concepcion's "fraternal" twin city, talcahuano, (population: about 250.000, vs 300.000 for the city of concepcion) and you might change your mind......of course no chilean would ever post pics of that city because it's so ugly and dumpy .
> 
> nice pics of conce, though, guys.


Iggui if u think its ugly find some pics and post them. dont just say something and except to be right. Is it rich like big cities in usa and europe. no, but its a million miles away from being "so ugly and dumpy"

Some pictures of talcahuano. 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/137729 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11695811
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/460140 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2126354


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

ChilenoFutbol said:


> Iggui if u think its ugly find some pics and post them. dont just say something and except to be right. Is it rich like big cities in usa and europe. no, but its a million miles away from being "so ugly and dumpy"
> 
> Some pictures of talcahuano.


this thread should only be about concepcion since that's what the thread's creator had in mind.


----------



## ChilenoFutbol (Apr 11, 2009)

Iggui said:


> this thread should only be about concepcion since that's what the thread's creator had in mind, but i think it's a bit underhanded to say it has a million people when it really doesn't. that's like making a thread on only viNa del mar, stating that it has a million people, but ignoring the city of valparaiso (or vice-versa).


i completely agree with u that it should be about concepcion. so then iggui i ask you whyd u start talking about talcahuano


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

Amazing pictures!!! Great! Chile me surpreende a cada dia. Lindas cidades.


----------



## chileanx3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazing video of Concepción Chile, check it out  
Asombroso vídeo de Concepción, dale un vistazo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRjQ2tiYHO


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

Iggui said:


> this thread should only be about concepcion since that's what the thread's creator had in mind.


Concepción is an metropolitan area that includes Talcahuano... That's why we also see San Pedro's pictures. And that's why is the second city of the country.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

10/10

Chile is the best looking country in SA.

-- Guaporense


----------



## chileanx3 (Dec 13, 2010)

IT'S ACTUALLY IN LATIN AMERICA


----------



## chileanx3 (Dec 13, 2010)

ENJOY IT


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRjQ2tiYHOU


----------



## tm07 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Concepcion*


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics...


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice city.


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## merc00 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## ron012 (Dec 9, 2012)

Next page!


----------



## ron012 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ron012 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ron012 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## polls (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Forastera (Dec 8, 2012)

beatiful city


----------

